# RIP Ziva - sweet baby girl



## REDorsey (Nov 2, 2011)

The green fields of Heaven gained a new guardian Thursday, November 30, 2017. Ziva Dorsey of Shadyside, Ohio lost her brief 34 day battle with Hemangiomasarcoma cancer. Ziva was the beloved German Shepherd dog companion of Renee, Kevin and Andrew Dorsey. It was Andrew who picked her out of a litter of sweet puppies in November 2011, just 8 weeks after her whelping date of 9/11.

Ziva made many friends during her short 6 years of life. She was often seen at the family business of Airport Limousine Service, Inc. in Wheeling, WV, where she made several special friends. Bill Bonitatibus who loved to bring her treats; her “Uncle” Les Pultz, who could make her tail wag like a propeller on a speedboat just by saying “Hello”; Cindy Brautigan who became her favorite house sitting friend; Doug “Bear” Marlin who was always happy to see her, and John Wehrle who never minded the dog hair she left on his black pants. There are others who knew and loved Ziva and she was a wonderful representative of the German Shepherd breed. Smart, protective and always ready to play. 

The family would like to thank Dr. Moore and Dr. Puskarich of New Horizon Animal Hospital for being her vets for the last few years. They’d also like to thank University Veterinary Specialists of McMurray, PA for managing her care and chemo treatments for the last few weeks. Dr. Guillermo Couto, oncologist; Maureen “Mo” and Jordan, the oncology vet techs and so many more staff and caregivers. Ziva was in the best of compassionate care and she deserved no less.

There will be no visitation, but the family suggests memorials in Ziva’s name to either www.UVSCaresFoundation.org or The National Canine Cancer Foundation | Together We Are The Cure – the National Canine Cancer Foundation. One in three dogs will get cancer and it is not always old dogs that have lived full lives. This heinous disease took a vibrant, playful beautiful dog away from her friends and family, and left heartbreak in their lives.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh what a lovely face. I'm so sorry for your loss. I really love this book about losing a beloved pet. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...p/0312553692&usg=AOvVaw3PMYk1BPMfLbASOh6NU-y0


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so so sorry


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Hemangiomasarcoma cancer is such a horrible and way too common killer of younger GSDs. Your little girl is no longer by your side, but will be forever snuggled deep inside your hearts.. My first GSD got it in his liver at 13, one of my best friends had a female with it of the heart, 11, and another female a year later of the spleen, 8.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

My last boy passed around the same age to hemangioma sarcoma... I feel your pain. I am so sorry for your loss she was beautiful ?


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Ziva, such a lovely girl. 
Renee, Kevin and Andrew, your loss is great and I'm so sorry to hear that this disease has taken such a young sweet girl.

I am still grieving the loss of my girl to the same thing this year in September. I hope someday that this cancer can
be curable. 

I pray that you all will be comforted by the good memories.

RIP Lovely Ziva


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She was a very beautiful girl! So sorry for your loss! RIP Ziva...


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP Ziva.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. :frown2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Life will not be the same but the journey still continues. Ziva will always look out for you and help guide you along the way.


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, 6 years is was to young. I cant even imagine.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She was a beautiful girl! I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Thinking of you during this horrible time! I'm so sorry for your loss. There really isn't a feeling like it. I know it sounds weird (and I'm not the type of person that believes in stuff like this) but one night I thought I felt Harley (my previous shep) lying next to me, my leg felt 1000 degrees and a feeling of happiness (that he always gave me) set in immediately. I truly think they're there for us even after we have to say goodbye. Not that it makes it easier, RIP Ziva, such a gorgeous dog.


----------



## delro (Nov 15, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

RIP beautiful girl Ziva. 

I understand all too well how you feel losing your beloved family member after a very short battle with cancer. I'm here grieving with you as well after recently losing my Audrie to both Nasal and Brain cancer 3 weeks ago (her battle lasted less than 1 month). 

Stay strong and just know that they are all playing together in heaven.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

It is so hard to lose these wonderful family members and losing one so young is so difficult. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Ziva was a beautiful girl. Take care.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry.


----------

